# Quaker Wacker



## Mule Deer Skinner (Feb 3, 2005)

I am a first time duck hunter. Any tips, advice, etc.? I'll be north of Pierre SD in a 1 1/2 weeks. I have some experience with upland birds, but not with waterfowl.I have one duck call and shoot an 870 express. I know it's not top of the line stuff but, it's what i have.

SKOL!! :beer:


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

If u really wanna get into some ducks get about 2 doz. decoys and a good call. Set up on a nice lookin water hole and wait for the ducks to come. U wanna make sure there is ducks in the area before u set up tho. If u have ne more Q's ask.


----------



## Mule Deer Skinner (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm not sure what kind of shot is best but, 3" 4, BB shot is what I have. I see you're from SD. Are there any sites like this for SD?


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

There is a site called Dakota Angler.com then go to forums and scroll down to forum chat and there is some information there, then the state website is www.state.sd.us/gfp, u will get some info there to, as for a shot size i would use 3" 3 or 4 shot.


----------



## Mule Deer Skinner (Feb 3, 2005)

I appreciate the link, but i'm looking for something that includes West River as that is where i do most of my hunting. Any thoughts on reasonably priced calls and decoys? I'm not the kind of guy that feels he needs to spend a fortune to get something decent.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Flambeau Mallard weighted keel decoys for about $30 a doz.


----------



## NdDuckHunter (Aug 28, 2005)

Get a rnt cocobolo call for $79.00 and a doz dekes for $30 and u will have no problem getting em close and they the call will last u a life time


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

If you want a good call for a good price, go with the Primos Yo' Sista call. I love it, its the only duck call i use and i can get em real close.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

If this is your first time duck hunting, buy some decoys and leave the call at home. You'll shoot more ducks. After practicing quite a bit on the duck call, then bring it to the field. My 2 cents.


----------



## Mule Deer Skinner (Feb 3, 2005)

Leaving the call at home is an interesting tip! :rock:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Not trying to be a wise a$$. But I have been there done that as a beginner and scared 10x more ducks than I ever shot.


----------



## Mule Deer Skinner (Feb 3, 2005)

I didn't take it wrong. It is an interesting perspective. Are there any ideas on whether to on shore or in a john boat? Any specifics as to positioning decoys? :beer:


----------



## squirrel slayer (Nov 11, 2005)

Mule Deer Skinner said:


> I didn't take it wrong. It is an interesting perspective. Are there any ideas on whether to on shore or in a john boat? Any specifics as to positioning decoys? :beer:


set decoys in a u shaped position w/the open part of the u facing into the wind.hope this helps


----------



## R Diddy 08 (Nov 10, 2005)

buy some hot buys for $20 online at cabelas.com


----------



## ffneilson (Nov 17, 2004)

I'd agree with the Greenhead Gear Hot Buys they are inexpensive but for the price they can not be beat. If there is a Gander Mountain near you check there. Right now they are running 30% of all decoys and I think it was 40% on all calls.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Yeah the tip for getting a call is not wise. Unless you know how to read the ducks when you call and you know how to get the basic tones, you will scare more ducks than anything. Get some hotbuys. I'd get at the minimum two dozen decoys. I have quite a few decoys so this is easier for me. But where I'm at, and this really works earlier in the season. I set my group of One dozen mallards in one big spread out bunch. I mix my Gadwall's in on one side, I don't have them separated, but I have them mixed only on one side of the spread. Then I put about a 10-15 yard gap between the large group and my two small groups. In one small group of about 6-8 GWT decoys in one tight group, and another tight group of BWT upwind of them. I do this and have always had ducks in my face. But if you go out with two dozen decoys, and a drake whistle, you will be fine. If you buy a tape and learn how to blow the call you have, that will help, but you still need to know how to read ducks. So like I said, get a drake whistle, get a minimum of 2 dozen decoys, put about 18 in one group and 6 in the other and leave you a good enough gap for them to want to land in. They will land on top of decoys if the decoys are tight enough so don't buy the BS about ducks not flying over other ducks. Look at refuges when the northern mallards come in. They don't care what duck the fly over, if they want to land, they will drop their feet and get in the water. But more than anything, do what works. If the ducks flare, check and make srue you are hidden well. ALWAYS make sure your back is to the sun. Even if you don't have the wind at your back, make sure you have the sun at your back. In the next 1 1/2 weeks, if possible, get a tape and work on your duck call. All you need to know is the quack and the greeting call. And if you do master it, just quack when you are out there. It's hard to quack at the wrong time. I'm giving you too much advice. Go out there with your decoys, if the ducks don't commit, make sure you are hidden, if they still don't adjust the decoys.


----------

